# edeltä, ensin, ensiksi



## Jagorr

Hei! Tarkoittaako _edeltä _tässä lauseessa "ennen kuin hiernota alkaa"?
_Hieronta on tässä huoneessa. Sä voit mennä *edeltä *vaihtamaan vaatteet._

Voiko samassa tarkoituksessa sanoa _ensin_ tai _ensiksi_? Missä olisi eroa?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Tässä tapauksessa tarkoitetaan varmaankin juuri "ennen kuin hieronta alkaa". _Edeltä_ voi tarkoittaa myös:

*ennen minua* (tai jotain muuta henkilöä): _mene sinä edeltä, minä tulen perässä._
usein muodossa *edeltä käsin* se tarkoittaa samaa kuin *aikaisemmin, etukäteen*. _Lopputulosta ei voi tietää edeltä [käsin]._
Juuri tuossa esimerkkilauseessa voisi yhtä hyvin (tai mieluumminkin) käyttää _ensin_ tai _ensiksi_. Ainakin minun korvissani "mennä edeltä" -ilmaisun käyttö implikoi, että joku muu menee sen jälkeen, _perässä_.

_Mitä isot edellä, sitä pienet perässä_ on sanonta, joka tarkoittaa esimerkiksi sitä, että lapset matkivat sitä, mitä näkevät aikuisten tekevän. Tai että pienet maat käyttävät politiikassaan samoja keinoja, joita isot maat ovat käyttäneet ensin.


----------



## Jagorr

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Ainakin minun korvissani "mennä edeltä" -ilmaisun käyttö implikoi, että joku muu menee sen jälkeen, _perässä_.


Ehkä sitten tässä tapauksessa _edeltä _sopii paremmin, jos huone on vain yksi ja hieroja menee huoneeseen asiakkaansa vaihdettua vaatteet.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Jagorr said:


> Ehkä sitten tässä tapauksessa _edeltä _sopii paremmin, jos huone on vain yksi ja hieroja menee huoneeseen asiakkaansa vaihdettua vaatteet.


Kyllä, siinä tapauksessa _edeltä_ sopii oikein hyvin.


----------

